# Tapes for people who are not 'true' IBS?



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

These tapes obviously do many people a great deal of good but seems they are specifically aimed at'true'IBS people. Might seem an odd remark but from many of the posts on the IBS boards there are lots of people like myself who have bowel problems along with other things, e.g. fibro style aches & pains, fatigue, sinus problems etc., but who don't quite fit any of the IBS/FM/CFS categories specifically. I tend to think of them as not 'true' IBS. Possibly their postings on the board might prove a bit irksome at times to people who really do have full-on IBS, but well it's such a good board, informative, chatty & meets an all-round need. Question is would these same tapes work for their more general all-round problems? Had a read of Mikes Mind Armies post re; the tapes & if you don't mind my saying so it is so 'Buddhist' in its philosophy I related to it completely. However all my skills in Buddhist meditation techniques don't alleviate my symptoms, though they certainly help me to accept & cope with them, rather well, I think. Leads me to think that for myself at least there is an undetected 'something' gone awry. But then again maybe I just need 'anothers' input, so to speak. So if my upcoming, just scheduled in today, new procedure doesn't work would be happy to try the tapes if suitable for my situation. Would appreciate thoughts of those who use the tapes.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nina, although IBS specific, I think it would help anyone, even people without digestive problems in helping better digestion or anxiety, pain, bloating, and your immune system. Here is a site I think you should thouroughly read, it is a top IBS researcher who works with Dr Drossman, the top guy in IBS.A big part of this is learning about hypnosis is general and to clear up misbeliefs or stigma's associated with it, and to really learn how it works and what it can do. If you read Mike's site and this you will get a clearer picture of it all.The answer to your question is yes they will help you though. www.ibshypnosis.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com Hope that helps.On a side note the tapes have nothing to do with religion whatsoever and some people think hypnosis is agaisnt religion an old stigma that when you learn about it doesn't apply to clinical hypnotherapy, however some philosphies of relaxtion blend with certain ideas.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Thanks for the reply Eric. Have decided that if "reflorastation"







doesn't work for me then it's the tape & a back to basics diet. Limit the carbs., cut out refined sugars.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Nina, I have CFS, did have sleep problems and anxiety/panic as well as IBS. The tapes actually helped with the sleep problems first of all, which in turn helped the CFS because I was more rested. It also helped anxiety, and then the IBS. I think the subconscious chooses what it wants to work on. I have a number of other health probs which the tapes didn't help, but then I shouldn't imagine they could help hypoglycemia or postural hypotension!







But what I mean is, it's okay to use them if you have things other than IBS going on.susan


----------

